# HUBS widget - anyone interested?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I put in a request for a HUBS widget and hopefully there is more interest available. If you have setup HUBS on your tablet then wiped and installed a new ROM your realize it is a PITA to set it up again...

Go here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19532-app-req-hubs-widget-pic-included/


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> I put in a request for a HUBS widget and hopefully there is more interest available. If you have setup HUBS on your tablet then wiped and installed a new ROM your realize it is a PITA to set it up again...
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...t-pic-included/


This would be pretty nice. Really, I'd like to see launcher dev's include a HUBs option or a dev put out an entire HUB launcher, but a separate single app that would handle everything is just as welcomed.

The battery-drain HUBs generally put on my Prime isn't ok though, even though they're so pretty. And of course over at XDA some have just been modifying backgrounds and just using blank icons over the layout. Doesn't do so well in portrait landscape of course.


----------

